# How LOTR should have been edited



## fadhatter (Jul 9, 2006)

http://illusionz.game-server.cc:11970/forums/index.php?showtopic=10213

eat ya heart out PJ !!!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jul 14, 2006)

Nicely done!
I once saw a TLotR music-vid using the same song, and it was very well put-together.

EDIT: Found it! Here. It's the first video on the page.

(More music-videos in this thread....)


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 15, 2006)

oh boy *laughs* Juat beautiful.


----------

